# Uzi: "More fun than sex"



## tboone (Jan 25, 2008)

So my buddy bought a new XD 45 4" bi-tone and we went to the indoor range last night to break it in. We finished up shooting (surprisingly the recoil didn't feel bad at all), and went back into the store section. All of a sudden I heard rapid fire, too quick even to be bump-firing. I looked out and saw a guy with an Uzi. Threw on the hearing protection and glasses and went back out. My buddy and I were standing in awe when he asked if we wanted to try it.

So I'm a poor college kid and wouldn't be able to afford one until they're illegal unfortunately, but I've realized that Class III things are just about the most fun you can have. The owner said it's more fun than sex, and another older gentleman he let try it said "Especially at my age" haha. Seeing as I'm still a virgin by choice, I decided that I could die a happy man just having experienced that even without experiencing other things lol.

I know with ammo prices now, it may not be smart or economical, but I'm hooked. Not that I can do anything about it, but I just wanted to rant and rave about the most fun I've had with a gun now:mrgreen:


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't know if FA's are THAT fun, but they are fun. I've had the pleasure of shooting a few...

MP5
Full size UZI
M4
G36
P90
KRISS.45
STEN

There's a place in Ogden that rents all kinds of FA's, but some that I've got to shoot were property of the local PD, and I know a couple officers that shoot a lot. By far, I'd say the P90 was the most "Sh*t Eating Grin-ifying", but don't tell my wife. hehehe

Zhur


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> I don't know if FA's are THAT fun, but they are fun.


I've never shot a full-auto, but it just can't be THAT fun. :smt083

The only way I would ever shoot one is if I'm not paying for the ammo. :mrgreen:

-Jeff-


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Every 6 months, the navy has me re-qualify with the M-60. Talk about fun. The Navy version is called the Mk43, in army terms its the M-60E3. it has a short barrel and fwd pistol grip and an integral bi-pod. It really is one sick little gun to shoot. :smt067 They don't let us rock and roll the M-16 too much though. I think they should give us MP-5s especially considering the close confines of a submarine.


----------

